# Roll out the carpet



## flyingseale (Apr 16, 2007)

I like what they did to these woods.  When I visited a few weeks ago it was painted green
1





2




3




4


----------



## Tangerini (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh the colors are so so nice!!


----------



## MonteMama (Apr 16, 2007)

oh my. 

I'd just stop dead in my tracks if I saw that. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. Where is this, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## Mainiac (Apr 16, 2007)

What a beautiful sight! :thumbup: I love how the ground is carpeted with these flowers! #3 and #4 are my favorites.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 16, 2007)

Oh.....my.....goodness!!! How beautiful is that??!!  (Very)  Gorgeous pics, and thanks for sharing them.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 16, 2007)

MonteMama said:


> oh my.
> 
> I'd just stop dead in my tracks if I saw that. Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. Where is this, if you don't mind my asking?


It's Micheldever Wood, Hampshire.  I was half expecting to see hundreds of other photographers on site with me, but was pleasently surprised to be totally alone in several acres-worth of bluebells.


----------



## lostprophet (Apr 16, 2007)

flyingseale said:


> It's Micheldever Wood, Hampshire.  I was half expecting to see hundreds of other photographers on site with me, but was pleasently surprised to be totally alone in several acres-worth of bluebells.



if you want lots of photographers just send me a PM  I could get the place crawling with them


----------



## JOAT (Apr 16, 2007)

very nice contrast of colours.


----------



## _Jerry_ (Apr 16, 2007)

Love the colors!


----------



## emogirl (Apr 16, 2007)

wow...what a spectacular sight to behold..you captured it well!


----------



## oCyrus55 (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice colors! And I agree^ you captured them well


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback.  Glad you all liked them


----------



## danir (Apr 17, 2007)

Amazing.
 I realy like the third one - beautiful tree trunks. 

Dani.


----------



## gizmo2071 (Apr 17, 2007)

It's tough to say which I like the most as they are very similar to each other, but I think I'd go with the 3rd as my fav of the bunch


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 17, 2007)

I'd go with 3 & 4 as well. Just wondering if I could find a similar location near my place in the North-West. Must be somewhere I could find not too far away. Great shots with a really magical feel to them - half expect to see pixies on toadstools in there somewhere - in fact, if you scrunch your eyes up a bit.

>;o))


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 17, 2007)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Just wondering if I could find a similar location near my place in the North-West. Must be somewhere I could find not too far away.


Do a google *image *search for something like 'cheshire bluebells'.  Replace cheshire with your county and bingo...you've got a whole bunch of local bluebell sites to choose from.
I can't help you with the pixies, but let us know how you get on.


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 17, 2007)

gizmo2071 said:


> It's tough to say which I like the most as they are very similar to each other, but I think I'd go with the 3rd as my fav of the bunch


The third was my pick too.  The light seems to hit the trunks better and make them stand out more compared to the other shots.


----------



## Tantalus (Apr 18, 2007)

very beautiful, I like the last one most.


----------



## Passion4Film (Apr 18, 2007)

What a lovely site that must have been! You captured it well.


----------



## deggimatt (Apr 18, 2007)

Holy crap... they are awsome shots.... what a great colors


----------



## 250Gimp (Apr 18, 2007)

AWesome set!!


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Apr 25, 2007)

You do stunning work Mike.


----------



## flyingseale (Apr 25, 2007)

Cheers, guys.  I'm wondering if Chris every found his bluebells in the northwest.


----------



## anthwinter (Apr 26, 2007)

great photos!


----------



## loser101 (Apr 26, 2007)

3 is my favorite. The rest were good too but to me 3 had the best composition.


----------

